# Pictures from Ankona Event at Flint Creek Outfitters



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

Any pix of the Shipoke?


----------



## GTSRGTSR (Nov 10, 2009)

With name like Shadowcast, dont you know he isnt gonna put up anything but Ankona photos? Dont you know this is an Ankona site? ;D

Personally, I love those new little Shipokes, but then I like most boats!!!


----------



## Shadowcast (Feb 26, 2008)

> With name like Shadowcast, dont you know he isnt gonna put up anything but Ankona photos? Dont you know this is an Ankona site? ;D
> 
> Personally, I love those new little Shipokes, but then I like most boats!!!


Got news for you....my name came around long before the skiff did...and the Shipoke was a cool little skiff.....and the General Lee theme on it was great.  However, my focus was getting pics of the new SC 18 and talking to people about the Ankona boats that were there....I didn't get any pics of the Shipoke....maybe someone else or the rep that was there will post some pics of it.


----------



## GTSRGTSR (Nov 10, 2009)

Ha Ha, you actually proved my first point!!! 




> Got news for you....my name came around long before the skiff did...and the Shipoke was a cool little skiff.....and the General Lee theme on it was great.  However, my focus was getting pics of the new SC 18 and talking to people about the Ankona boats that were there....I didn't get any pics of the Shipoke....maybe someone else or the rep that was there will post some pics of it.


----------



## Shadowcast (Feb 26, 2008)

As a sales rep for Ankona...what would you expect? Do you think Kevin Fenn would splash pics of Ankonas on a forum when ECC is represented at an event? Would Chris Peterson post pics of anything other than HB from an event that had multiple skiff companies in attendance? C'mon man! 

I love how people make remarks about how this is an "Ankona site".....it's microskiff.com! If Ankona has a large following and popularity on here....maybe there is a reason.....because I doubt it's peer pressure!


----------



## GTSRGTSR (Nov 10, 2009)

Shadow, I commented because I thought it was funny that Jan asked if you had any Shipoke pictures. Of course its funny because exactly what you said, you rep for Mel. The humor wasnt aimed at you, it was really aimed at Jan. The Ankona joke wasnt aimed at you either, I get a kick out of people who claim it is an Ankona site.

I admit it gets under my skin a tad when EVERY McKee post mentions Beavertail and EVERY Shadowcast post talks about Ankona. Both of you lack credibility in my eyes because you are salespeople first, users and posters second and third. It demeans positive exchange when paid people masquerade under the pretext of helpfulness.
Its only my opinion and it means very little to anyone but me, but thats the great thing about life, you get to speak your opinion!!!!


----------



## Shadowcast (Feb 26, 2008)

First, I was an Ankona owner before a salesperson. Second, EVERY post I make does not mention Ankona.Do most of them? Yes....because I believe in the product....just like anyone who owns a product they believe in. Post some pics of Hell's Bay or ECC's skiffs on here and I will be front and center saying how great they look or how well they perform. You obviously do not read my posts very well because if you did, you would see that my posts are delivered with "the pretext of helpfulness". I really don't care if someone buys an Ankona or not after I comment on a question or post. I do think if they do, they are getting a great skiff that is priced right. If I get to help them during that process, great. If not, that's fine, too. I hardly fo it for a living (full time school teacher)...but i believe in the product and I consider Mel a friend. For you to assume that I am selling first rather than helping is really misguided...but like you said, the beauty of life in this country is being able to give your opinion....and we all know what opinions are like .


----------



## GTSRGTSR (Nov 10, 2009)

Much respect to anyone that teaches our children...

Look, all I am saying is that for many folks who dont know who is who, your opinion is taken at face value, when it fact, folks should know that you rep for them. If I am at a party and a discussion comes up of what truck to buy and a guy is real positive on Ford and later I find out he is a Ford salesperson, dont you agree that his opinion is not as valuable as a person who does not earn income from said company?

I think it is a little disingenuous for you to say you dont care if folks buy Anokona or not. I'd venture to say at a minimum, you want Mel to succeed because you like his product and you think he is a standup guy(both I believe to be true as well). At the full extent, you derive some amount of income from Ankona and want them to succeed for your own personal gain.

I'd be very willing to stake that more than 70 % of all your posts in the last year have been on the topic of Ankona. It is the primary reason you post, in the last year, I feel certain. 
I think it is great that you rep for Mel, I just think it should be stated up front so people know your background. If you recall, I had Ankona questions and I PMed you, because I knew you could help me, and you did. I think a little positive disclosure would help Microskiff. 

Thanks for putting up with me!!!


----------



## Shadowcast (Feb 26, 2008)

Hey, I love a little back and forth on a thread that was other wise dead. Clarification in context: of course I care if someone buys an Ankona. Whether my comments or posts effect the costumer's decision...that's the part I don't care about. I hope it does and I get to continue work with them further into the process. But if it doesn't, maybe my posts or comments will help answer a question for someone else. 

Maybe you are right. Maybe a little disclosure is needed...

I will change my signature to "Bad Azz Mofo Ankona Rep" ;D

I did get a picture of the Yellowfin 17....is that worth something? That thing was like looking at a Bentley coupe! [smiley=1-thumbsup1.gif]


----------



## GTSRGTSR (Nov 10, 2009)

Cool all around... a little back and forth never hurt anyone...

Would be neat to have one of those get togethers in PB or Broward...


----------



## makin moves (Mar 20, 2010)

I forgot about this event and was only about 5 miles away from the event saturday. Bummer


----------

